# Bogs vs Muck



## TMall (Mar 20, 2010)

Well Ill start off by saying that I really like my bogs. I've worn both but bought the bogs last time because they were cheaper. The were very warm when it was cold and weren't too bad when it was hot. They would make your legs sweat, just like any other insulated gum boot though. I've been wearing these boots for close to 2 years. The camo was the first thing to go, but it doesn't affect the boot any. They are lighter than mucks. They are pretty comfortable, pretty close to mucks. The bottoms of them are still good and believe me I've wore these things A LOT. I did just recently get 2 holes in them though, I'm sure just from usually wear and tear.

Here's some pics so show you a little.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

I have some muck boots that are 2 years old that wore holes in them the same way,I also use mine heck of alot,dont know if ill buy muck boots again.Might try some bogs....:darkbeer:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

love the bogs for some reason when i bought them i did like the tread on the mucks better but for the price im very happy with the bogs


----------



## ruttingbuck (May 2, 2009)

Go with the Bogs. I'm a rancher and I bet I wear my bogs 100 days a year. I wear hunting and for about everything else, I've had mine for 3 years and they are still holding up pretty good except for some wire holes in the uppers.


----------



## tapate50 (Jul 24, 2009)

Never worn Mucks, but my bogs have held up as well as any boot I could ask for. I can run in them while hog hunting and never miss a step, as they are almost as good as tennis shoes. Wayyy better than standard rubber boots.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I've had both Mucks and Bogs, quality wise maybe Mucks are alittle better but price wise the bogs are alot better.


----------



## Calhoun (Oct 21, 2003)

Any recommendation on which model? I was looking at the Tradesman Tall. They also have a shorter model called the Outfitter which is a lace up boot that has leather and neoprene uppers. Not sure if the leather would make them less waterproof.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

Just doing some boot research and found this thread. 

Does anyone have any input on Bogs? I'm looking at either the Bowman or the Blaze Extreme. Anyone have any experience with these or Bogs in general?


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

maximus4444 said:


> Just doing some boot research and found this thread.
> 
> Does anyone have any input on Bogs? I'm looking at either the Bowman or the Blaze Extreme. Anyone have any experience with these or Bogs in general?


I have personally tried both the Muck and Bog brands. I really liked the Bowman Bogs, they are very light, waterproof, and keep your feet warm in cold weather conditions.

The only downside I have worn both pairs of Mucks and Bogs, and have worn them out in less than a year. This concludes many miles of hunting, shed hunting, and fishing. 

The Bogs are a great boot, They may only last a season or 2


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have owned both brands. I had a pair of Mucks get a hole in the foot portion of the boot in about 3 months of use, and when I called the customer service(which is actually Honeywell) I was basically told that I was SOL. I also had a pair of Bogs that developed a crack in the foot that leaked in about 2 months of use. I called BOGS and they had me send a couple pictures of the damage, and they mailed me a brand new replacement pair. I would say both boots are just about equal, but the warranty and customer service from BOGS is 100 times better than MUCK(Honeywell). That being said, I am taking a very long look at the LaCrosse Aerohead, they look good. Anytime you are talking about neoprene boots, it is unreasonable to think you will get more than a couple years out of them.


----------

